# Peavey Musician Head Needs Help



## CountryASS (Nov 14, 2010)

I bought a Peavey Musician amp head the other day, brought it home and plugged it in. The clean channel sounds good. Couple dirty pots but that is no big deal. When I plugged into the effects channel, the sound level was low. I turned all the controls up and the sound level was super low. I have contacted Peavey for a schematic but haven't heard back yet. So, I took it apart. Did a visual inspection and found nothing out of the ordinary. I cleaned all the pots and blew the dust out. I took a bunch of pics of the components and was wondering if anyone has had this problem and/or knew what I might do to fix it. I put it back together and the effects channel is still outputting low volume. I was wondering if the remote foot switch would be the problem. I did a web search for the foot switch and found that it controls the "effects", "reverb" and "tremolo" of the amp. Maybe the foot switch was dis-engaged and then removed leaving that channel off. Thanks. 

Effect Channel








Tone Controls








Clean Channel








Power Caps








Power Caps








Output Board








Output Board Detail








Power Board Traces








Power Board Traces


----------

